# What Is The Piranha?



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Bad pictures, but need to know. I want to pick it up. It's super aggressive and tries to bite through the glass. It does have visible scutes, that are all directional towards the tail. Has a very blunt, pygo looking nose, unlike sanchezis I've seen. Also has red flames high above the lat line only on the left side. Pretty cool looking fish. 5.5" TL. I'm stumped. What do you guys think??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like a true spilo.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> It looks like a true spilo.


x2


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Brace is the yellow on the fish from the gavel or is that how it looks on it's own?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Ja said:


> Brace is the yellow on the fish from the gavel or is that how it looks on it's own?


The yellow is partial lighting and reflection. Mainly it's bright red. It definitely doesn't have the colors of those ruby red spilos that are around.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a black mixed with a red somehow? remember that guy that got that red that was kept by some chick that only got hotdogs for food? he was disformed, and kept in a real small tank. The member even took pics of the fish in the tank where the PO had it,,,,,, That's one cool fish though!!!!!! Grab it before it dies, grab a bunch of it's home water too, chit just grab the whole set-up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Brace said:


> Brace is the yellow on the fish from the gavel or is that how it looks on it's own?


The yellow is partial lighting and reflection. Mainly it's bright red. It definitely doesn't have the colors of those ruby red spilos that are around.
[/quote]

Than I retract my original statement, and I'll say sanchezi. Now that I look at it more I'm thinking sanchezi (purple varient). For a minute there it looked like one of those ruby reds that seem to be popping up a lot.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

good call on the sanchezi, is that a breeder tank??


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

scotty said:


> good call on the sanchezi, is that a breeder tank??


 No, it's a divided tank at the shop.

Still have my doubts on the sanchezi. But, if it is, it's the most aggressive sanch I've ever seen. I'm still gonna grab it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I was also thinking S. Sanchezi


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Sanchezi


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree that it looks more of a sanchezi


----------

